# My 8 month old SPOO yawns - a lot



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Has anyone seen this in their dog? Is this a symptom of something? He does it even outside while playing. I don't think he's bored. He does have digestive issues that we're working on to identifying a cause for that. He's not on any medications. He did get a B-12 injection Monday because one of his blood tests indicated he was low. Do you think being Low on B-12 could cause this yawning? He yawned before having this injection, but hasn't always yawned so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yawning is a sign of stress.....in addition to other things. Jake would yawn in uncomfortable situations, etc., and Sunny does the same thing. I do think being tired is another reason, but if yawning accompanies calmness, etc., perhaps something is stressing him. If a dog is in a chronic pain, and it is stressing him, yawning can be a symptom,too.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, I agree with liljaker. Yawning is a sign of stress. For sure getting or going to the vets is an animal stress. Others than that look in the dogs environment. Anything new/different in your dogs life? Illness or changes in family dynamics? Good luck.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

With his digestive issues I am not surprised he is feeling stressed. You are probably feeling stressed too and he may be picking up on that.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Some dogs are yawners. Dancer yawns when she is really content. This may not be the case with your dog if he has issues already.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, I think we are unanimous---------yawning is an indicator of stress. In the last three weeks, he was neutered, had to wear the e-cone around his neck longer than normal, had horrible diarrhea, been made to vomit because we thought rocks were in his stomach and put through a lengthy Gastro barium test and ended with having a B-12 injection yesterday. On the bright side, he has been participating in doggie daycare twice each week for the last two weeks and visited the dog park yesterday for a short time because it was so cold here. He starts training class this evening. I,m hoping his yawning stops because it started about the same time all this has been going on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

WillyBilly said:


> Has anyone seen this in their dog? Is this a symptom of something? He does it even outside while playing. I don't think he's bored. He does have digestive issues that we're working on to identifying a cause for that. He's not on any medications. He did get a B-12 injection Monday because one of his blood tests indicated he was low. Do you think being Low on B-12 could cause this yawning? He yawned before having this injection, but hasn't always yawned so much.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yawing is a "calming signal," something dogs do to calm others, and themselves. They actually have an interesting repetoire of such signals that we can use to communicate with them.
How to communicate with a dog in his own language- dog training dog communication - YouTube


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe a nice Doga Class.......they have them here. Sort of the doggie yoga. Relaxxxxxxxxxx................................................


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

The yawning video was most interesting. Thanks for sending it. I'm going to try some of the suggestions tomorrow. Right now, my three dogs are down for the night. Willy had quite a workout at obedience class. He made me proud. Now he's tuckered out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

